# Which Handplane(s) to look for? Have Bailey #5 and Harbor Frieght 33 bench plane.



## PatrickIrish (Oct 19, 2012)

I want to get better and hand planing.

Currently have a Bailey #5 and a harbor freight 33 bench plane. I tore both apart and cleaned and sharpened them. The #33 works pretty well. The Bailey #5 I need to watch some YouTube's as I get poor shavings.

I'd like a Plane for end grain cutting boards. Also think I need a block plane to do quick 45 chamferso on the edge of work pieces.

Was going to buy a Stanley #4 smoothing plane but man there's a lot out there.


----------



## Breeze73 (Jul 14, 2016)

Well, I would recommend looking at the WoodRiver #62 Bevel Up Plane. https://www.amazon.com/WoodRiver-Low-Angle-Jack-Plane/dp/B00LUNUMAE At $205, its probably the best bang for your buck.

If you want to spend a little more money on a quality plane, the Veritas Bevel-Up Smoother is a really nice plane at $235. http://www.leevalley.com/us/Wood/page.aspx?p=51870&cat=1,41182,52515


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Here is tuning info to help you with the #5. Properly tuned a 5 can smooth end grain. For a block plane a Stanley 12-960 is cheap and works well when properly tuned. A Stanley Bailey style #4 would be a good choice. With a really sharp edge and the chip breaker moved back some on the blade it will smooth end grain. Look up Paul Sellers to see what a #4 can do. You dont have to get expensive planes to get great results, but they are nice - I have a nice collection of LV Veritas.


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

A good block plane would be a nice next step. It's nice to have something pocket sized to grab and trim little bits with.

A good smoother would be nice as well. Instead of another jack like the low angle jack suggested above, you could get a low angle smoother and have a separate blade set up for endgrain work. That would of course be a bit expensive. A decent no 4 smoother of any type is nice to have around for all kinds of tasks. But once you figure out it replaces sandpaper you may be hooked for life on that alone.

Brian


----------

